# uk mk iv anniversary -151



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

*uk mk iv anniversary -151 featured!!*

seen as im asking stupid questions all over the shop mite aswell start a build thread,


this was my old passat on air










im using the basis of this system for the golf

the golf - 1.8t 










new wheels but got shafted on fitment










so decided to get new ones










rh zw1 17x8.5 and 9.5 at the rear,










i had to order new rear bags so went for the firestone f7060 as its a nice thin rolled bag

other things done saw me wing the coils down more in search of lows, also lost the sway bar and a bit of metal off the subframe where it was grounding on the wishbone,

i need to notch the driver chassi, but then im stumped how to get lower at the front,

this is me now, im thinking cutting the top mount bush, will that actuall do anything :laugh:










jake


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

cuprajake said:


> this is me now, im thinking cutting the top mount bush, will that actuall do anything :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its waste of time to cut your top bushing mount and kinda risky, you can go with early audi drop bushing but they dont last many miles


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

do you not think it will make a difference?

what else can i do to go lower then


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

its not a waste of time to cut your stock bushings.


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

no vtec 4me said:


> its not a waste of time to cut your stock bushings.


the only reason said that was because i have just heard bad news about it like going through the hood and stuff haha, my bad


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Jake

What front struts and bags have you got?


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

ta coils with aerosport bags

tyres that i can put on that i have are 215 40 17


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

rear bags have come, and the bracket/mounts are being made now


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

brackets made and fitted to the rear, get major lift on these lol

so have a make shift feed as the tank dint turn up, so i used my compressor line,

i have everything inflated to 50psi now on the gauges so will check in the morning to see whats still up and what isnt,

from what i can see, a good ride height seems to be 3 bar in each bag near enough but will see once on the road lol

pics later


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

here they are with the brackets fitted, i then had to cut about 2" off the top and put them in,










this is the car aired up for over night lol










jake


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

do u have pix of your set up in ur b5.5, im working on the plans for mine it would be cool to see! thanks :thumbup:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4253154-my-passat-build-slowly-starting

there you go bud


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

something wierd is happening my rear valves must be leaking, the fill valve is allowing air back through and its going into the other bag, can i put an inline check valve to stop this??

set up


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

If you have 1 valve setup per bag how is 1 valve leaking air into another bag if the only way they are connected is through the air tank? The valve is probably sticking and allowing the air to slowly leak into the bag. Take it apart, clean it and put it back together. Or you could swap the one you think is leaking air with 1 of the others and see if the problem follows.

My guess is still that the bag that is slowly filling just has a valve that is sticking a little bit, not another valve letting air transfer into that bag

If 1 bag is deflating and 1 is rising then maybe you have a leak in both of your rear valves. If you were getting air INTO 1 and not losing it from the other then you have a stuck fill valve. If you are losing air from 1 and gaining air in another I would guess 1 sticking fill valve and 1 sticking dump valve


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

The valves are joined by that silver manifold as i have only one tank output. So i must have atleast two sticking fill valves. To check this i moves to using one valve for two bags and in both of the fill valves i have lost pressure. Do you think simply cleaning can solve the problem? If not could i fit a check valve like so. Valve>check>bag>dump


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

So you have 1 air line out of the tank split into 2 lines, 1 to each set of valves? I don't quite understand how you have it setup. 

If only 1 bag is gaining air and none are loosing it then that 1 bags fill valve is sticking. You can clean them. It might be something small causing it to not fully close.

When the fill valve closes there should be no way that the air can go back through the system and go from 1 bag to the other unless you are using 1 set of valves to control BOTH rears.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

some valves will bleed down if they don't have pressure on the inlet side... if i drain off the tank pressue in my ridetech setup the car will drop within 24 hours, with tank pressure no drop


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

heres a picture, 

the tank feeds the silver manifold, this then feeds the valves, valves 2/3 some how are allowing air between each other, which means both must be sticking, even if i run two bags off on one valve ie 2 or 3 it still does this, indicating the valve is sticking


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

notch is half way done, welding tomorrow-leak test overnight, think its sorted

gauges read tank 7bar fronts 5 backs 4 so will see


here is a pic of the front, the subframe was on the ground










jake


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Good work.

Take pics of the notch. I have a couple here somewhere of a notch I done on a MK4 during the summer.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

will do once its done haha


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

she be done!


21.3" at the front and 22.5" at the back resting on tyre

pics:














































jake


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

nice work brah! :beer:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks guys, this is my fav car i have had


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

That looks awesome.
Congrats cuprajake, it is really great job :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

cheers man, just finishing the chassi notch now, then a bit of stone guard and were done,

then i can adjust heights for ride etc :banghead:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

took a few pics with the dslr so better quality,




























































































jake


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

3rd photo looks awesome.

I also have all anni kit on my car and 17x8.5 rims (225x45x17 tires)
I had concerns how would it sit because of the front valance but it seems it will be great.
I don't know that if I have the guts to nutch to go that low though


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

fitted a false floor so it can go back together now,











jake


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

car looks great:thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

That seems quite tidy.
Are sure your setup is there? 
BTW, could you share where did you take the lines from inside to outside?


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

looks good!:thumbup: i like how stealthy the trunk is.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

sits perfect. europeans have mk4's on lock.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks guys,

lines were run under the car along the brake lines and into steel leaders, the ears do the same, and go though the gromet in the spare well


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

looks great! 

what offset are you running in the rear?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

looks great man,

looks like you have tons of space to space out the fronts or maybe get bigger lips. it would fill that gap much better


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

some one mentioned bigger lips, but sure they are quite expensive


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

dint loose pressure last night,

this is them:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

got a quiet day in work tomorrow, so think i will fit my remote,

front up back up and pancake

will put pics up


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

thought i had a 3 button remote, but its a 2 button, so have just set it up to do pancake

here is a vid


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

new pic


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

nap83 said:


> sits perfect. europeans have mk4's on lock.


this. :thumbup:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

engine spacers now fitted, to protect the sump lol


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

few pics in the snow off the mob,




























jake


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

i kinda think if you had slightly bigger tires on the front it would make it look a lot lower. the tires so small it appears your not tucking much. but still looks great :thumbup:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah im actually looking into 205/45/17 to replace the front 195/40/17's at the moment, the rear et is about 16 iirc


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

next step is to make a digital pressure read out, i have single gauges at the moment, but i want something better, but cant afford the levels of some of these kits let alone digital gauges, the cheapest thing i have seen has been a unit from america, but that still costs £170.

my idea along with the crane builder next door is to get pressure senders to give a signal to a cirsuit he will build, then display them on a blue backlit lcd screen to match the clocks, fit above the ashtray and under the diagnostics ports, the switches are in the ashtray now,

the pressure sensors are ordered as is the screen hopefully it will be done before christmas



also need some 205 45 17 matching tyres if anyone can help


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

the screen for the digital display has turned up 










and lit


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

Made flow controls for the rears, so now when pancaking it goes down level


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

looks excellent :thumbup: 
:snowcool::grinsanta:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking awesome :thumbup:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

pressure sensors have arrived,










the program is also being wrote for them too, sadly its his last day in work so will be after the new year, but its not all bad haha


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

fitted,

just need the leader for the compressor, but will change all the gubins over propperly once i do the digital install after christmas,



















jake


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

better pic


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

@cuprajake
That last pic looks great.

I really wonder how do you use grommet for lines. 
Don't they bent?


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

how do you mean?


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I have completed the trunk setup today.
Haven't connected bags yet and I solved the question I asked.
Air lines seems more soft than I thought.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

the new struts arrived this morning, 

us to uk via customs in less than 5 days, sad things first- the uk government find it fair to charge import tax on the full cost of the package inc shipping....cheeky gits this resulted in a £77 customs charge!! i queried it but ups told me to whistle 

next scare, i opened the box to find this 










look at the bottom of the strut, notice the lack of ub support ring, i paniced at first thinking they were an older model, the clicked that airlift may just have done the mod i was fully and ready to do....basically this: 

you grind the ring off and the cut the strut down bout 10mm 

bargin, 

so i bought some new air line, the cut out my template...the worst designed part of the entire kit haha, centre bore was way too small, so enlarged it to fit the strut tower, centre punched and drilled the three mounting holes. 

for those of you who dont know the kit, it does away with the standard top mount and bearing in favor of a plate and three mounting bolts, once they were drilled and the bags in place i fitted them in to the hubs, ran new line and tested them 

heres the bags installed 










overall thoughts??? sees a very good strut, good travel and the drop is prob a few mm lower than i had on my last setup boc, but its negligble 

pics 





























jake


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

previous tyre stretch


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

well did it again, another crappy tyre choice 

the stretch i had before was quite drastic not to mention they were 40 profiles, i had toyed with the idea of 195/45 and 205/45 after looking on the tyre stretch guide and talking to a few people, general concensus was 205 wuold probably be better than the 195 


how wrong were we, the stretch is no where near what i though it would be, now im on an 8.5 rim and this is what i was expecting, 










but got more like this 










so annoyed, i fitted them, air'd out oh wow now im hitting the arch, dam you extra 5mm spacers i fitted las week 

call the wheel fitter back, and didnt think he could get the old tyre back on as they didnt have a bead blaster, priced up 195/45 and they are £70 each-toyos 

so though stuff it weres my cutting disc, ended up trimming the top section of dirtguard away so its at the front and rear but no middle, then i cut the wing lip-it was actually going rusty so saved me a job as its gone now. i left a few mm to keep the rigidity and then sealed the lip job done, so im now back to were i was before... 

pics 




























the drop is still is actually about 105mm now so 5mm lower than how i had the coils set, pretty happy and hopefully wont have as much risk of blowing a tyre or damaging a rim 


jake


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

Curious, what is your fender to ground measurement? All up/ all down.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

with the old tyres on the boc it sat around 21.5" at the front and about 22.5 at the rear sat on tyre, 

i havn't checked since the new tyres were fit but its defo lifted it up you can see in the before and after pics


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks super clean. Real nice work props.


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks super clean. Real nice work props. 

Do you have any pics of how you cut the dirt guard? I'm thinking of doing it to mine. I had taken them off but i don't like the fact you can see on the inside and through the car. Pics would help me greatly 

Thanks!


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

i dont, 

but this is how i cut them, 

starting from the front, a diagonal line front the front bumper up to the first screw, this keeps that half on, then the rear just above the screw ( around repeater height) stright across 

roughly like this:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

why didnt you get new xl mk4 fronts from airlift?


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

because these were $299 brand new from ecs haha


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

started work on the digital system today,

we took readings from the pressure sensor to gauge if it was linear or not, app it was which im told is good 

he is altering the program for me then we can build the prototype, after that we can trial fit it to the car


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

digital display is coming along,


the board is pretty much built, it also has a usb interface and a sdcard slot for data collection 

he's loading the program on it at the moment so you get the idea


air ride digi gauge programing by cuprajake1, on Flickr

jake


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

new lows


lowr by cuprajake1, on Flickr


lows by cuprajake1, on Flickr


jake


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

its alive by cuprajake1, on Flickr


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah its being built in,

the system will have:

auto leveling and monitoring

3 preset levels : 4x4 : cruise: panscraper

then a 4th which is manual so i can alter what i want

it will monitor in each mode, so will add air if its low, take out if too much and will also let me know when and if the tank runs low


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

few pics from tonight, it was freezing, -1 lol but me and pat braved it out


air tank by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr

jake


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Looks great.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks mate


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks guy's

didnt stop me spending 6hrs buffing the car today haha

process was:

wash/dry

polish with rotary using 3m perfect-it 3 fast cut(greentop) on a grey muchroom pad-this is less aggressive than a compounding pad

polish with rotary using 3m extra fine polish (yellowtop) on yellow mushroom pad

autoglym hd wax applied and allowed to dry

autoglym fast glass applied and allowed to dry

autoglym alloy wheel polish/protectant done while wax dried

meguiars hot wheels shine applied on sponge to tyres

here are the pics:


































jake


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

Car looks great! :beer:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

few more pics:


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr

jake


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

That controller is sweet.. can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

what do we think lads, 


joey mod r32 lights? 

 
xenon by cuprajake1, on Flickr


----------



## German1.8T (May 8, 2010)

cuprajake said:


> few more pics:
> 
> 
> 
> jake


 

Thanks for a new background. So nice and simple...


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks man 

lamp one of one so far


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Going to look stellar with those lights.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

Jake - Black mk4 Anniversary by PatPhoto..., on Flickr


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

funk by cuprajake1, on Flickr


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

done , 

here are some dirty car pics haha 

 
mucky by cuprajake1, on Flickr 

 
down and owt by cuprajake1, on Flickr 

 
i can see clearly now by cuprajake1, on Flickr 

have had to order all the parts to make the adaptors, so no night driving till monday haha 

also modified the o/s wing/bumper giude, the bumper has always sat about 8-10m proud, so i elongated the mounting holes, ground the back flush and moved it back, resulting in a perfect fit haha


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

So clean, lol thought you were saying done on the Joey mod. I have the same problem with my bumper. I'm thinking about shaving the line on the front of my r bumper :beer: keep up the great work!


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

@cuprajake 
Have you done anything with tie rods? 
Were they on the way?


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

if its sticking out then you can elongate the holes so that the bracket will push back, towards the rear of the car, however you then need to grind the back of the bracket as it has raised holes to locate itself ontop of the screw clipsa, hope that makes sense haha 

i was going to joey mod, but couldnt bring myself to smash a perfectly good headlight and risk damaging chromes, or the projector


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

belieive it or not, i have only scanned the car twice since i have had it, i knew i had a checksum error on there, new it will of been done to a bad map, but up until today had done nothing about it

pita!!

remove ecu make sure no chips have been added, half hour later, no chip great,

flash over it with custom code, still have a checksum error !!! flash back to standard, then reflash check sum error gone, car restored to a fully working map

we believe it was one of the first apr maps on the car, but cant be totally sure, just glad its gone now,

oh and mapped stage two to delete the 2nd lambda so no more engine light


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.airsociety.net/2011/02/this-time-its-jakes-gti-from-uk/



just been featured on air society too



jake


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

here mini update lol

i took a file and the worked up the grades on the n/s/r wheel, previous owner curbed it a little, so got that smooth, 

then bar cleaning not done much, so bought this:

a autoglym concours set,

out with the old in with the new



















and the goodies, kit contains :

* Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner - 325 ml
* Ultra Deep Shine - 500 ml
* Hi-Tech Finishing Cloth
* Aqua-Dry Chamois
* Interior Shampoo - 500 ml
* Leather Cleaner - 500 ml
* Leather Care Cream - 325 ml
* Custom Wheel Cleaner - 500 ml
* Hi-Tech Wheel Brush
* Instant Tyre Dressing - 500 ml
* Fast Glass - 500 ml
* Bumper Care - 325 ml
* Autofresh - 500 ml
* Hi-Tech Flexi Water Blade

and my hd wax and the black hole, not that i use it much, doesnt bead at all and im too lazy to do both haha

bit anal but it matches my interior better haha

also made headway on the digital system, its getting on for 5 months now but its a favour so cant really push, 










then just messing with the old camera, 


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr

wheel bolts in need of cleaning


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr

indicatorooney


indication by cuprajake1, on Flickr

paint in the sun, look at the flake


black magic pearl effeckta by cuprajake1, on Flickr

jake


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

finally got my hands on the digital display, sadly all didnt go to plan...

the original idea was to have the display sit just under the odb2 port, above my switches mounted in the ashtray. now it looked like it would fit on the guy's bench haha, but it didnt so i have had to mount it in the din slot, which in turn means new stereo!!!!

well a few swear words later, and cut hands its in, i need to fab a new front plate now, but were there, it works like a charm too, really impressed after nearly a 6 month wait haha

pics


digi air home made by cuprajake1, on Flickr


digital air by cuprajake1, on Flickr

jake


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

i think if i make the facia to look like this, its pretty oem is style










jake


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

display surround is finished for now, needs a coat of clear, but seen as im off on my jollies for a week it'll do



dash digital air display by cuprajake1, on Flickr


jak


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

these are the new wheels, audi a8 monoblocs 35mm rear spacer and 30 upfront, need a bit of a polish as i only had chance to give them a quick going over, but they'll have to wait till after my hols...

here are few pics from just now, un edited, im going to ps out the orange drl thats why i have the clear indicator in,


monos by cuprajake1, on Flickr


monos by cuprajake1, on Flickr


monos by cuprajake1, on Flickr

jake


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

cheers, 

here are a few more throught photoshop, i have tried to remove the bumper drl in a few of them, when i get back im going to look into getting them sitting out abit more upfront maybe 5mm, may change the adaptors round.


fitment by cuprajake1, on Flickr


5mm more by cuprajake1, on Flickr


flush by cuprajake1, on Flickr


no drls by cuprajake1, on Flickr


Untitled by cuprajake1, on Flickr

jake


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

looks very nice,fitment on wheels perfect. very clean car:thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Gorgeous :beer:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Clean :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

A8's look sick Jake ! were they hamidi's old ones ?


We need to talk about getting my front to sit that low on Lifestyles


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah 

h's old wheels mate, its easy to get this low, going lower needs nuts:banghead:


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

cuprajake said:


> well did it again, another crappy tyre choice
> how wrong were we, the stretch is no where near what i though it would be, now im on an 8.5 rim and this is what i was expecting,
> 
> 
> ...


hah i was reading through the thread till i came across that pic and realized it was the pic of my stretch on the c5's.. car looks great btw, nice setup with the digital readout.. i cant wait to finish my accuair build :beer:

edit pg 4 is mine =]


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

well popped in to work for an hour or two,

decided a change of direction was needed to suit the new wheels, my wheel polishing kit still hasnt arrived which i ordered over a week ago!!

first changeds were the deleting of the drl's, these didnt suit the monoblock euro look, to us spec, i was going to sell the strip, but it would cost more to smooth another, so i took the lights out, ground the plastic back, added a plastic backing and then used fusor to fill the indent, tomorrow if im not busy i can fill and prime it,










you'll also notice i lost the front grille badge, which leads me to the next mod, removal of the us spec rear badge










im tempted to go for some euro spec rear lights but will see

other than that i took a bit more out of the arch liners and then bent back the arch liner tab.


jake


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

couple of mock ups for the rear lights:



eurospec by cuprajake1, on Flickr


us rear by cuprajake1, on Flickr

jake


----------

